
'Affirmative Consent' Will Make Rape Laws Worse - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-07-01/-affirmative-consent-will-make-rape-laws-worse
======
forgottenpass
_Ezra Klein wrote, "men need to feel a cold spike of fear when they begin a
sexual encounter."_

As a person who spent years with the kind of anxiety problems that gave me a
spike of fear doing mundane everyday actions, I can assure you this is a
healthy reaction to sexual encounters.

~~~
crpatino
Would you care to elaborate? I don't see why you would want to inflict
unjustified fear spikes on half of the population.

Unless, you know, you are a class-A jerk and happen to belong to _the other_
half of the population.

~~~
forgottenpass
I was being sarcastic. I don't wish it on anyone, as it is not a healthy
reaction to normal situations. I'd reserve the 'right' time for that reaction
to things on the order of "I'm going skydiving and it's time to jump."

What Klein probably means to describe is a brief bit of fleeting trepidation
that can be waved off with a few seconds of thought, but that wouldn't show
off his political bonafids.

~~~
crpatino
I see, sorry... sarcasm does not carry well in text.

Sorry to hear you went through this on a regular basis. I know what you mean
by the fleeting trepidation thing. Won't go into details, but I had a quite
unnerving experience some weeks ago. Not pretty.

